
Google Cloud Datastore serves over 15 trillion queries per month - itcmcgrath
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/08/google-cloud-datastore-serves-over-15.html
======
itcmcgrath
15 trillion/month is almost 6 million queries/second average. We're also
replicated across multiple regions (Data centers) in a multi-master
configuration.

